# argument



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

mono vs. braided line
have fun


----------



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

i feel bite better on a mono line but i trust braided better with bigger fish :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Fireline. 20/8. I fish docks, rocks, stumps and bridges. No way do I have any faith in mono with an 18" smallie or a 20" largemouth on.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Its all in the rod, reel, fish and situation that your fishing. I use both but most have a braid. The fishing I do mono just dont hold up to it. Then again I would not use a braid while jigging for walleyes or fishing for panfish.


----------

